# my archery deer



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

well it started out something like this............
i woke up and drug my butt out of bed and went to school come out and my dad picked me up and we went up hobble crick canyon we were hunting salina, goose berry and missed allot of bucks and i was just over there backs all of'em so back to the story we were on are way down and and a i saw some deer and one just looked a little weird and i thot it was a buck but by the time my dad had stopped to back up we had a line of cars accumulating behind us so he went down and asked me if it was worth coming back up and i said ya so we got turned around and headed back up and didn't see them so we turned around again to go home so the passenger side (my side) was the side to where we seen the deer and to my surprise there was a buck i sprung out of the truck and ran up the hill and lost him but my dad saw him again and pointed to where he was going to come out of the buck brush and got me with in 18yds of him i seen a head pop out and it was a doe followed by 5-6 more and then popped out the buck! put my 20 yd pin on him and SMACK!!! got him right in the upper shoulder went all the way to the other side to where the point of the ol'muzzy was barely sticking out the other side. about 15 min later it felt like an eternity but i was dumb enough to go looking for him and jumped him again about 30 yds later he got up and ran another 40-50 yds but by that time it was already dark so we decided to come back in the morning and 2 of my dads buddies wanted to come and help so we let them. we found it before the sun was all the way out.  i got him gutted out and we drug him to the truck and got home hung him and i got him skinned. my favorite part besides shooting it is cleaning and skinning the deer


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oglytooJ ... ture=feedu


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on a nice deer.Nice job


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They HATE when they get hit in that spot!  

Nice job young man!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats dude thanks for posting.


----------



## foreverbowhunter (Jan 4, 2011)

yupp your welcome and thanks for all the nice coments


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

foreverbowhunter said:


> my favorite part besides shooting it is cleaning and skinning the deer


my favorite part of the story...reminds me of a 20-year-younger stablebuck  
Good Job Duder!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So did you take the traditional bite out of the liver? 8) Congrats dude.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

HEY,,,,,I know that KID!!!!!,,,,,,,,,Just so happens, hes been on a few hunts with us..[attachment=2:3nt7dp2f]100_0891.jpg[/attachment:3nt7dp2f][attachment=1:3nt7dp2f]100_1021.jpg[/attachment:3nt7dp2f][attachment=0:3nt7dp2f]127916-R1-16-17A.JPG[/attachment:3nt7dp2f]

He's best friends with my boys, And I'd say its pretty cool both,at 13 , got there first deer this year..


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice deer! Good job and good shot!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

them smiles say it all. congrats


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! It looks like the deer is mad at you; sticking that tongue out like that! I would have to stay that my favorite part is the tracking. I really liked the snow on the rifle hunt this year, so that we could track right to them. Unfortunately, the hooves always ended up being smaller than I thought and I did not see many antler tracks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats! Deer hunting is considered to be an art by most hunters. It requires courage, precision, techniques and a know-how about the job. Safety is priority of these hunters, need to observe most of it, other than traipsing in the grounds and looking for the perfect catch.


----------

